# No Internet Sales on Elite Archery Products



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I live near Austin TX. Pm me if you have any dealers within a reasonable drive time . Thanks.
Joe C.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Another brand to add to the ever growing list of bows I'll never have the opportunity to shoot. One things for sure, it does make choosing new bows to purchase easier, cause only a few of the top lines are sold near me(Hoyt, Mathews, Martin, Bowtech, PSE). No Rytera, Elite, Pearson, or AR. All make bows I'd like to try but alas I'll never know.:sad: None of the shops near me are adding new ines because they are having trouble keeping the doors open as it is. Here where I live there just isn't a big market for another line of bows with a big price tag. The big 3 have that market locked down already.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Kate,

Can you publish a list of dealers? Are there any in Michigan?

Thank you


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*What Elite needs to do!!*

Elite needs to hire more factory sales reps to cover a wide range of area so that everybody will have the chance to purchas an Elite bow.. I know of several pro shops in my area that haven't even heard of Elite!! Also getting some type of staff shooting program up and running would also help in getting Elite bows out for the archery public to see!! It is a shame that there are a lot of us that probably won't shoot these bows for a couple of years do to the lack of dealers in our area!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> If you do not have a dealer near you, Elite Archery will do everything in our power to put a dealer in your area.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Kate Strother



I'm wondering what actual steps can you take to get dealers in an area? Go door to door asking people to sell your bows? I mean this is a brand new start up company with no loyal customer base, selling at a premium cost. I know Merlin is offering to start dealers out with only having to purchase 1 bow! That's right 1 bow, not thousands of dollars in bows to pick up the line. No real serious investment risk.


----------



## Rooster-1961 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Elite never has replied to any of my questions*


Kate says to contact them with questions. I have contacted them on 2 or 3 different ocassions and they have never returned my PM's or emails to [email protected]. All I want to know is there any dealers in the Kentucky area.

Maybe some of you know if there are any dealers in the Kentucky area?


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Bad move if you ask me.
What do you have in your power to get the Bowtech dealers in this area to carry a bow that will give them lower income per bow sold and cause them to have higher priced bows sit on the shelf?

The only thing in your power to get dealers is customer demand and you won't have that without getting the bows to the customers.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Deadeye101 said:


> Elite needs to hire more factory sales reps to cover a wide range of area so that everybody will have the chance to purchas an Elite bow.. I know of several pro shops in my area that haven't even heard of Elite!! Also getting some type of staff shooting program up and running would also help in getting Elite bows out for the archery public to see!! It is a shame that there are a lot of us that probably won't shoot these bows for a couple of years do to the lack of dealers in our area!!!


nobody around here even knows Newberry exists....Ross..nope...CSS...nope...and a host of others...

They been around alot longer than Elite....

Come to think of I have not seen ONE MARTIN in person other than at a pro shop in Garland...and she shoots Hoyt now...

Oh well..was looking forward to internet sales....on the bright side if they do make some longer ata target bows...I should have a dealer close enough by me by then...


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*No Internet sales*

Mmmmm just found this...

http://www.canga.com.au/Elite/Elite.htm

It is my understanding that Canga are also apparantly the sole dealer for Elite in Australia although it may be distributorship rights allowing them to sign on new dealers.

Given that they are located approx 2 - 2 1/2 hours from where I live in Queensland this makes for a lengthy trip to look at a bow. 

Now if you live in the next state (NSW) you are looking at between 4 hours and 15 hours depending on where you are, or if you are in Western Australia try 5 days drive. I'm thinking they need more dealers if they are to sell bows here.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Listen to you!!!*



Jose Boudreaux said:


> nobody around here even knows Newberry exists....Ross..nope...CSS...nope...and a host of others...
> 
> They been around alot longer than Elite....
> 
> ...


 And I don't see a bunch of post about the smaller cos. either!!! I am not the one holding Elite against the big 3, Elite did that by advertising a product that wasn't even in the stages of manufacturing!!! That would be like me selling you on a 2008 truck and then knowingly not be able to deliver it!!! Then you calling or emailing me about the situation & you getting no response!!!
The smaller cos. are answering emails and phone calls!!! I was told by Kevin that the first bows would be available by mid Feb. What is the date today, thats what I thought!!!!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Actually, I'd be curious to know why?

Elite isn't the only manufacturer to have this policy. Very few manufacturers will sell their bows, especially their high end bows, over the internet.

Some of the reasons I've heard have included protecting local dealers, only a dealer can properly setup a bow for a customer, etc.

But I'm not sure these are good reasons. I won't let any of the local dealers work on my bows because they usually do more damage than good when I have let them in the past. There have been many threads about dealers who literally drive people out of the sport. There are some good dealers out there, but there are enough bad ones that I can't understand why manufacturers don't run screaming from local dealers and sell their products some other way.

As far as only a dealer being able to setup a bow properly for a customer; I would say a computer is a fair bit more complicated than a bow. Dell will sell ANYONE who has the money a computer with idiot proof instructions. Do manufacturers rely on local dealers because they are incapable of writing a decent set of instructions?

Manufacturers look at dealers as an asset. I see them as a liability to the sport.

Sigh, maybe I just don't understand.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

DougK said:


> Kate,
> 
> what if there is no dealer near you?
> 
> btw..as a consumer I feel I should be able to buy from anyone I want.



..you wont find one around here either...Im with you..I should be able to buy any bow I want from any dealer,whether i go into the shop,or call them on the phone to order it..if I cant do that,then you'll never sell me one,and Ill never recommend the bows to anyone else ....the bows will end up being very small region (town ?) specific..Im not driving for hours to shoot/buy any bow 

lets see how long it is before she replies to any of this...a month ???


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Whoa cut em some slack. no bow company sells pro line bows over the Internet . Why should these guys be any different ? Yes perhaps making them available that way would get them out there quicker but if they sell them that way no dealer will touch them .so its a catch 22 . what they need to do is make the dealer requirements a little more relaxed and allow more people to deal direct .I'm personally interested in elite and merlin both and it sounds like merlin is going to allow me to become a dealer but reading elites dealer app I don't think it will be possible and thats unfortunate because none of our local guys are even interested...


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Kate or Kevin,
Would it be possible to post here or on your website the authorized dealers of your products?
Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Outback (Sep 23, 2003)

Friar Tuck said:


> Mmmmm just found this...
> 
> http://www.canga.com.au/Elite/Elite.htm
> 
> ...


We 3D shooters travel for 2-3 hours for a one-day shoot. Speaking of which, the Canga van is often at shoots along the East Coast eg, Long Flat last weekend.

It is my understanding that Canga is the Aus distributor, which would indicate that he will be supplying dealers in all states.

Of course the bows have to be available first.............. 

Elite is starting to lose credibility by taking so long, at the very least they could publish a pic of an E-500 or Energy on their website - even in the raw state - to maintain interest in the product.


----------



## Raptor1954 (Nov 20, 2005)

The fact that they are slow is one thing, and the fact that they don't take time to deal with ordinary customers is one thing, but when they won't acknowledge a dealer order or even answer the phones that is another thing. I am not even sure they want dealers. Why do you need them if you don't have any bows? They have yet to have a picture of any completed bow on their website! Is this the kind of people you want to buy a bow from? I am beginning to change my mind. That Tribute is looking more tempting all the time. No I am not worried about the limbs. I have shot Bowtech since their inception and no problems. Well I have had a little problem finding targets to stop my arrows.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Whoa cut em some slack. no bow company sells pro line bows over the Internet . Why should these guys be any different ?


Many of those companies have lines that they do allow sold over the internet and they also had a fan base before the internet. And some of those companies are more lenient than others when it comes to close outs on their pro lines.
If you buy a Martin Cougar you're getting a taste of Martin's bows, same with Reflex/Hoyt.
Where are people going to get a taste of Elite?

If I'm a Bowtech dealer why should I bring in a cheaper line (less profits) that none of my customers are asking for?
Nobody's going to get a taste at a Bowtech dealer.

The only places I see Elite going into by starting out with this policy are pro-shops that are in a Bowtech protected area or fans of Kevin.

With this policy, even if they come out with a bow with normal limbs and dual cams I'll never see it.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

pro line = hoyt ,some martin ,mathews , bowtech , some pse 



catalog bows by BT diamond and parker right ? martin rytera right? hoyt and reflex right? and comming soon mathews macpherson ?


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*here's the scoop*

I just called elite archery and asked if there is a dealer in my area and was told no. I was then advised that i could send them an email with my specs and for the short term a check (credit cards will be accepted in about a week) and they would send me the bow of my choice. So for you folks that don't have a dealer close by or need to see if there is one your not aware of give Donna a call (877-50- Elite) and she will take care of you. I'm placing an order next week once I can see a pic of the energy and they are able to process credit cards. Delivery date is currently 3/15/06. Hope this info helps clarify some of the questions everyone has been asking.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I am just impressed you got to talk to a real person!


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery does not permit dealers to sell products via the Internet. If you do not have a dealer near you, Elite Archery will do everything in our power to put a dealer in your area.
> 
> Elite Archery will not be raising our MSRP on 2006 models.
> 
> ...


Then I wont be a customer.

Thats ridiculous. I was hoping that when you guys started the company you would have the customer in mind. Obviously not.

Why not sell cams and stuff online? You are not held liable if someone kills themselves with a cam. Put the customer first instead of yourselves and your dealers and you will do way better than otherwise.

A new company and already making BAD business decisions. 

I was pulling for you guys but now I just dont care.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*I agree!!*



Lordform said:


> Then I wont be a customer.
> 
> Thats ridiculous. I was hoping that when you guys started the company you would have the customer in mind. Obviously not.
> 
> ...


Great concept they had, and now it seems like they can't even get off the ground!!


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

I know there are different opinions on the "proshop sales only" topic and convincing arguments can be made either way depending on who you talk to, BUT.......when will manufacturers wake up and realize that not everyone who wants to own their bow, can or cares to visit a proshop? Case in point...I live 2 hours (120 miles) from ANY proshop. For some brands, I need to travel MUCH farther. It just is not practical for me to purchase a bow such as a Mathews (now you Mathews lovers, don't go crazy on me here.....I own 2 Mathews bows when I used to live in the "city") where I not only have to spend a whole day in time and expense to go shoot one, then another day to pick it up, and then the kicker.....any time I need warranty work done I need to waste usually another TWO days (drop off and pick up) while they fix it or send it back to the manufacturer. From a consumer stand point, this is pure stupidity. Because of this scenario, I will probably never buy a Mathews, Hoyt, etc..... bow again. I purchased a Bowtech last year because of the Bowtech in the Boonies program, but if it needs warranty work on it, again I have to send it to the dealer. This is a PAIN in the buttocks! Wake up and realize that not everyone can use a proshop. There are a ton of archers that not only can't but don't need a proshops services (my apologies to my fellow archerytalk proshop owners and workers), this is reality. Obviousely there are a number of manufacturers out there that are doing quite well with mainly proshop lines and don't care about a consumer such as myself. That's why I now choose to consider bows such as Newberry, Concept Archery, PSE, Browing, etc... I know you are naming yourself "Elite" because you want to excell at what you are doing and public impression is important for your product, but please don't get caught up in the line of thinking that "elite" means proshop only sales. The fact is, most of us "do it yourselfers" probably know a little more (maybe very little, but a little more none the less) than your average proshop customer by necessity. So in closing I am not saying to do unlimited internet sales. Heck, I don't know what the best answer is, but please reconsider and at least think of some alternatives. You guys have been in the archery industry a long time. You've got to have some good ideas. Why not have something like a "boonies" program where a person outside of a reasonable distance from a dealer can order directly AND deal directly with the manufacturer on warranty work? Just this little consumers questions and opinions. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> here's the scoop
> I just called elite archery and asked if there is a dealer in my area and was told no. I was then advised that i could send them an email with my specs and for the short term a check (credit cards will be accepted in about a week) and they would send me the bow of my choice. So for you folks that don't have a dealer close by or need to see if there is one your not aware of give Donna a call (877-50- Elite) and she will take care of you. I'm placing an order next week once I can see a pic of the energy and they are able to process credit cards. Delivery date is currently 3/15/06. Hope this info helps clarify some of the questions everyone has been asking.


That is a much better business plan.
Not my ideal plan but a much better plan than totally giving into shops that demand total protectionism on a new upstart. At least this puts it into the hands of customers so word can get out.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Before people get too critical of Elite and how fast their bows are coming to market, keep in mind that a good amount of the bows manufacture is done by other companies. They are dependant on how fast their subcontractors get their parts done. I don't think anyone is allowed to criticize a startup bow company until they have done is successfully themselves.

Having said that I have to admit I haven't owned a pro shop and so I should have been so critical of them in a previous post.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Bow Manufacturers*

I had one of the larger archery shops not more than a few miles down the road from me. (KC Archery) they were there for many years but couldn't keep the doors open either. Theres been a few other new shops open in the outer lying areas in Missouri but i don't see the customer base. With the internet you can get better deals without a shop owner. I'm not saying this is good just a fact! I myself don't need a shop owner Ive learned over the years to do it all myself. I don't buy high end bows either....mainly because of the internet. I hate to say this but the way of the dealer is going by the wayside. 
Someone is going to have to find a way to get customers back in the shops. It wont be buy trying to sell them $700.00 bows either. Most family's cant afford that kind of money in there budget. If you really want family's involved in archery not just dad, they should offer package deals for whole families and lessons to boot! Just a fresh look!


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

*Wow...*



baldmountain said:


> Actually, I'd be curious to know why?
> 
> Elite isn't the only manufacturer to have this policy. Very few manufacturers will sell their bows, especially their high end bows, over the internet.
> 
> ...



Wow...alot of you guys have had some bad dealer experiences. That does suck. But if you want to understand what motivates these companies, it is what works for your most successful competition. You know, whose tailgate are you always seeing way up in front of you. In this industry its Mathews and Hoyt. Both not available on the internet.....Thats it!
Sighed, Shooters Edge Manufacturer & "Good" Dealer


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

My compliments for Elite's stance on this matter. Supporting your dealers is the only way to maintain loyalty.

And if the mom and pop dealers all die out, along with their technical expertise.....and indoor ranges......tournaments, and leagues......do you really think archery as a whole will be far behind?

The lack of appreciation on this thread for the local dealer is stunning. While it is true that many on here are capable of working on thier bows.....who do you think deals with the beginners....who happen to be the future and the salvation of our sport?


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> My compliments for Elite's stance on this matter. Supporting your dealers is the only way to maintain loyalty.
> 
> And if the mom and pop dealers all die out, along with their technical expertise.....and indoor ranges......tournaments, and leagues......do you really think archery as a whole will be far behind?
> 
> The lack of appreciation on this thread for the local dealer is stunning. While it is true that many on here are capable of working on thier bows.....who do you think deals with the beginners....who happen to be the future and the salvation of our sport?


Not me I have to drive 120 miles one way to get a good deal on my bow the guy that is 60 miles away is $200 more he know he is the only Hoyt dealer in town and he dosen't have indoor range so I get it were I can.You know LOYALTY go both ways.Blake


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

CA Bowhunter said:


> Not me I have to drive 120 miles one way to get a good deal on my bow the guy that is 60 miles away is $200 more he know he is the only Hoyt dealer in town and he dosen't have indoor range so I get it were I can.You know LOYALTY go both ways.Blake


My point exactly. With no good mom and pop shops around you, obtaining good technical work, expertise, and quality bows is pretty darn difficult.

Folks, you should support and appreciate your local dealer if they are any good....if they are not very good, they won't be around long anyway.....


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Bowtech's boonies program is a good way to handle this.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

dhunt1 said:


> I had one of the larger archery shops not more than a few miles down the road from me. (KC Archery) they were there for many years but couldn't keep the doors open either. Theres been a few other new shops open in the outer lying areas in Missouri but i don't see the customer base. With the internet you can get better deals without a shop owner. I'm not saying this is good just a fact! I myself don't need a shop owner Ive learned over the years to do it all myself. I don't buy high end bows either....mainly because of the internet. I hate to say this but the way of the dealer is going by the wayside.
> Someone is going to have to find a way to get customers back in the shops. It wont be buy trying to sell them $700.00 bows either. Most family's cant afford that kind of money in there budget. If you really want family's involved in archery not just dad, they should offer package deals for whole families and lessons to boot! Just a fresh look!


I agree with you. If archery shop owners don't start finding new ways to attract customers we will go away. I run one out of my garage and the only way to truly be successful is to open a shop with a range and/or a video range. This cost big bucks. I think Elite along with the other Shop exclusive lines are trying to protect their shops because they are the reason they will be successful. I have no numbers to back it up but I bet the largest number sales come from these shops, not the net. Also they don't want to devalue their line. I think that because PSE sales on the net that people think they are a lesser brand. I would put the PSE Vengeance and Browning Illusion up against any Mathews, Hoyt, or Bowtech. I think they are not as popular for that reason. As far as the Reflex and Diamonds, they are for the big boxes to have good bows to sale, mid range price for shops, and for the average hunter that doesn't want to spend 1200 dollars for a setup. Good luck Elite, I hope that when your products come out they will be a big hit.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> The lack of appreciation on this thread for the local dealer is stunning. While it is true that many on here are capable of working on thier bows.....who do you think deals with the beginners....who happen to be the future and the salvation of our sport?


I agree. Elite has already said they would sell direct if a dealer is not nearby. Thats a decent compromise I believe (depending on how far 'nearby' is).


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> My compliments for Elite's stance on this matter. Supporting your dealers is the only way to maintain loyalty.
> 
> And if the mom and pop dealers all die out, along with their technical expertise.....and indoor ranges......tournaments, and leagues......do you really think archery as a whole will be far behind?
> 
> The lack of appreciation on this thread for the local dealer is stunning. While it is true that many on here are capable of working on thier bows.....who do you think deals with the beginners....who happen to be the future and the salvation of our sport?


Well said RecordKeeper. That hits the nail on the head!!!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> My compliments for Elite's stance on this matter. Supporting your dealers is the only way to maintain loyalty.


But the dealers don't care. They care about making a living and will drop a manufacturer in a second if another one comes along that will make them more money.



Recordkeeper said:


> And if the mom and pop dealers all die out, along with their technical expertise.....


Ha good one. Technical expertise.



Recordkeeper said:


> and indoor ranges......


Cheaper to shoot at the local sportsman's club.



Recordkeeper said:


> tournaments, and leagues......


Very few local tournaments are held at local pro shops. Most are held at sportsman's clubs.



Recordkeeper said:


> do you really think archery as a whole will be far behind?


Completely unrelated. You're trying to support a business plan that is no longer relavant. 



Recordkeeper said:


> The lack of appreciation on this thread for the local dealer is stunning.


Not really. Too many bad expeiences from poor dealers.



Recordkeeper said:


> who do you think deals with the beginners....who happen to be the future and the salvation of our sport?


Surely not the pro shop owner? You know, the guy that sits behind the counter and ignores you because he is too busy chatting with his buddies. The guy that is put out because he has to get up off his big fat butt to actually help a customer? Or do you mean the guy that sells a 70# bow to a woman because that's what he has in stock?

To be honest the best thing to happen would be for mom and pop pro shops to die off as quickly as possible and for manufacturers to find a distribution channel that will help them sell bows rather than one that drives people out of the sport.

If you really want to help grow the sport support your local sportsman's club. Setup a range if there isn't one. Help out running tournaments. Build a field and/or 3D course. If there isn't a local sportsman's club then start one. Cover tournaments and write articles for the local paper. Instead of sitting there typing away at that computer, get involved. 

The reason archery is dying as a sport is because the same few people are doing all the work. At some point they get tired of doing it all themselves and leave the sport. No one else picks up the slack and the club closes or the state stops holding tournaments.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

baldmountain said:


> But the dealers don't care. They care about making a living and will drop a manufacturer in a second if another one comes along that will make them more money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say that I am surprised at your attitude toward local dealers. I know they are not all good, but the good ones are invaluable.

And trust me....nobody, and I mean NOBODY...does more to support archery locally than I do. From hosting JOAD....to hosting an adult club....to putting on 900 round tournaments on the range behind the store....to hosting the ASA state championship....to writing articles.....moderting on AT....attending all the major tournaments.....coaching beginners.....outfitting handicapped archers....and I can do all of this BECAUSE I am a local dealer. In fact, many of my JOAD kids will be shooting at the NAA Indoor Nats in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Another brand to add to the ever growing list of bows I'll never have the opportunity to shoot.


I feel your pain!  



Jose Boudreaux said:


> nobody around here even knows Newberry exists....Ross..nope...CSS...nope...and a host of others...


Same here!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I must say that I am surprised at your attitude toward local dealers. I know they are not all good, but the good ones are invaluable.


Actually, I agree with you. They are. The trouble is that there are too many bad ones. 



Recordkeeper said:


> And trust me....nobody, and I mean NOBODY...does more to support archery locally than I do.


I know you do. Please don't think that any of what I wrote is any way directed at you. The sport needs more good folks like you. Please keep up the good work.

I'm being overly harsh on purpose. I'd like customers, pro shops and manufacturers to rethink how they do business. We're working with a business model that worked well in the 1950s. It just doesn't work today. The fact that the number of people shooting is dimishing proves it.

P.S. A little push to get people involved in local tournaments and clubs never hurts either. 

Oh, and I have to also admit that there are a couple decent shops locally and I'd be pretty upset if they closed.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Recordkeeper, 
I don't recall a bunch of Mom and Pop ops around back when archery and bowhunting made its huge leaps. Exactly how much expertise did it take to set up a longbow or recurve? Indoor ranges were unheard of.
Maybe it's this elitist attitude of needing to spend thousands at a local shop that is causing archery to stagnate. Too many bad shops are being kept alive with the protection of manufacturers not allowing competition and those bad shops keep people out of archery.

If all the pro-shops closed and 100% of bow sales were done over the internet I guarantee you that bow techs would be hanging out shingles both locally and through mail order as Crackers does. We would also get good archery magazines back like Archery World.

If that few sticking with it from internet or box store purchases were true, why is it you can see so many of those internet and box store bows at shoots and in back yards? Last time I was at a range the ratio was something like 5:1 for cheap bows to pro only bows. Look at how many Lynxs are for sale on Ebay, those are 10 year old mail order bows so those people must've stuck with it.

But all of that is not what worries me about Elite.
Elite is obviously a Bowtech knock off, that is their competition. There are 3 shops here, 2 carry Bowtech one could if they wanted. Without customer demand the 2 Bowtech shops have no reason to stock competition for a line that provides more profit per bow sold.
I hope Elite makes it, but without a plan to get the bows into the hands of shooters in spite of Bowtech's popularity I don't see how that will be possible.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Myk said:


> Recordkeeper,
> I don't recall a bunch of Mom and Pop ops around back when archery and bowhunting made its huge leaps. Exactly how much expertise did it take to set up a longbow or recurve? Indoor ranges were unheard of.
> Maybe it's this elitist attitude of needing to spend thousands at a local shop that is causing archery to stagnate. Too many bad shops are being kept alive with the protection of manufacturers not allowing competition and those bad shops keep people out of archery.
> 
> ...


If the bow technicians were to set out their shingles.....would not that make them.....a mom and pop shop???? Sheesh, think about it!

And how do you conclude that Elite is a knockoff of anything? Have you held and shot one?

And the death of shops would be the rebirth of good archery magazines? How do you figure that one?


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> Too many bad shops are being kept alive with the protection of manufacturers not allowing competition and those bad shops keep people out of archery.


BINGO! Its complete and utter BS. Customers are forced to patronize a specific shop just because the shop they LIKE is being penalized by being inside the "protection" radius. I have an idea! How about some COMPETITION! Will it drive the prices down? Perhaps? Would it seperate the men from the boys?! You bet! The slacker shop would go out of business - which is GOOD! Who wants to buy from a slacker! Just like people that DON'T buy from the internet, but pay more for the same product to support a shop, I would pay an extra $20 for a bow, to buy it from the better shop. This is the part I don't get...

If someone wants to become a dealer, let them. The part I don't understand are these huge purchase requirements. $10,000 order up front. It just seems ridiculous. If they want to buy 10 bows, let them. If they want to buy 3 or 100, let them. Thats 3 more happy customers instead of the zero they get by alienating shops that can't meet the minimum buys....

If a guy has a shop, he should be able to become a dealer for any brand he wants. Now - if a certain brand doesn't sell, maybe it will motivate them to actually produce something BETTER!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> If the bow technicians were to set out their shingles.....would not that make them.....a mom and pop shop???? Sheesh, think about it!


You think?
OK, I'm now M&M Jewelry and Archery still working out of my house. Do you think Hoyt will deal with me? Heck, if any archery company will deal with me at the volume I could do I really will do that just to get my own stuff at wholesale.
I'm free to work on anyone's bows with or without hanging out a shingle, with or without opening up a storefront. I am not free to sell protected bows without a store.

Either that or you just called every shop that sells on the internet a Mom and Pop pro-shop.
Now it's your turn, think about it!!!

How do I figure Elite is a Bowtech knock off? Because I have eyes. I gave them the benefit of doubt before but now that the pictures are out it is obvious.

If people had to learn how to fix their own bows there would be someone to step forward to teach them. 
I wonder how many "pro-shops" refused to sell Archery World because it cut into their tuning business. I never saw it in a pro-shop around here, although not that I looked too hard because I was a subscriber.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Lol



Crash



&



Burn


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Wanna buy a Newberry? I'll sell you one!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Local Pro shops are the backbone of the sport. Without them, we are done. And I'm saying this not just because I own one, but rather because I can see through the BS surrounding the cutomers' gripes---they want to save a buck, or have a hair across their butt about so and so dealer--- so don't go to them! But, please support a local shop in your area, because if you think they are ALL bad, chances are you might want to look in a mirror instead. 

Everyone wonders why the sport is dwindling, and why the pie is getting smaller and smaller---answer is that there is no Archery exposure in local communities to speak of, and no pro shops left for people to go to with all of the box stores driving them out. What, Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc big box stores are going to give everyone in ALL communities a place to go and shoot, and have their equipment professionally worked on? Course not! So, if we pull the remaining Pro shops outta the mix on top of that we are right back to the beginning of this thread with no place to buy locally, right? Vicious circle... The ONLY way to increase Archery's popularity is to maintain the Pro shops's exposure of the sport in all local communities. Sure we can also give more and help out more at Sportmans' clubs, etc, but if anyone feels they can easily do without a local shop or shooting range then IMHO you are helping to speed up our sports' demise, rather than it's future.

Manufacturers gotta give equal opportunities to all Pro shops too, offering no volume price breaks to major stores, etc---everyone pays the same. This in turn maintains fair sales play throughout the country, and every customer will receive the same fair shake as everyone else. Biggest problem I see is that everyone thinks they are getting backstabbed by the local dealers, when in fact the local dealer pays more to begin with . Eliminate the price breaks, and the local pro shops will still be around to help provide the technical help and exposure we need in all communities, whether you happen to like this one or that one or none, we still need them.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Kevin,



Pinwheel 12 said:


> Local Pro shops are the backbone of the sport. Without them, we are done.


I'm not sure I agree.

Places like Borders, Barnes and Noble and amazon.com have pretty much killed off the small bookshop, but people are reading more books now than ever before. Times have changed and the archery distribution system needs to change with it. If we continue to support the outmoded system we have now archery will continue to decline. Have a look at the number of people who shot this weekend with us. It was a well attended shoot, but I bet there weren't 50 people total. 

P.S. I've been to Kevin's shop. He's one of the few that I'd let work on my bow.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> but if anyone feels they can easily do without a local shop or shooting range then IMHO you are helping to speed up our sports' demise, rather than it's future.


I became pro-shop independent BECAUSE of the Pro-Shops. I am not a demise to the sport - I'm a self sustained archer - because I have to be. When you walk into a shop, and you can't find someone there that knows as much as you and your friends, you have no choice. When they aren't up to speed on the latest technology and tuning techniques, what should I do? Keep handing them money? Pay them more for something I can buy online? They are no value added TO ME.

I think some of you good shop owners need to get out and look around. Those of us in small towns with rinky-dink shops are the ones that suffer.... As many has said, you don't need any qualifications to call yourself a "pro" shop....


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Maybe someone can explain to me the difference (besides talking to an actual human) between ordering on the net vs. over the phone. I use to have a real nice proshop in my town until Cabelas showed up and he cut and run. Left alot of us from this area hung out to dry. Sure I can drive to another proshop but they will not do my warranty work for free and I would not expect them to.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> if you think they are ALL bad, chances are you might want to look in a mirror instead


When I look into that mirror;
Do you think I will find a shop who pressed my bow without backing the limb bolts out as specified in the owners manual even though I protested? (This was a Pro line dealer of that brand.)
Do you think I will find a shop who tried to open and separate a package of two cables to charge me the package price for one just because I was buying the package for a single cam bow?
Do you think I will find a Martin dealer who tells me that I can't order a cam to upgrade my bow to a Nitrous X, that I need to buy a whole new bow from their shop? (Again, a Pro line dealer.)
Will I find the shop that pushed my nephew into buying an unknown brand so they could get it off their rack in that mirror?
That covers every shop in this area. Why should they try to be better when they all have protected lines keeping them alive?

If you're wondering why the sport is dwindling maybe you need to look in the mirror too.
If people are going to box stores, the internet and mail order over your store you must not be doing anything to compete with those stores.
In a free market you either sink or swim...unless you have some unfair protectionism artificially holding you afloat.

There are plenty of reasons why you're not seeing people at the archery range but more people *buying bows* off the internet or from discount stores is not one of them. If you can't draw those people *buying bows* into your shop or onto your range the problem is in the shop or at the range.

Why should you care if someone buys a $200 bow from Gander Mtn if you don't stock bows in that price range? You obviously don't want their business. 
So you do care that they bring those bows to you to work on, charge them for the work.

Internet jewelry, Walmart or even QVC don't worry me in my business one bit, because I am not willing to compete for those customers. I know there is no way they are going to pay me to give them better quality, but I will gladly charge them to work on the junk they buy.
I don't need the protection of a company promising that nobody will compete against me. Any business who does need that must not be a good business.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll take any doubters to a so called pro shop about 15 mins or so from me and after you see what goes on there......you'll wonder why they havent clsoed down years ago.......the reason? Sales of guns. The archery side is pathetic ! I wouldnt go there if they gave me a free bow! I have a shop in my basement (thanx to them so they were some good) and so many guys bring their equipment to me and I say, did you buy this at So&So's? Yes, is always the answer.....a disgrace to the sport!  
One time some years back I was in the market for a new bow. Had cash in my pocket. So they carry Hoyt and several models I had an interest in......so this is the OFF season, no one in the shop, old guy barely alive , so I tell him what bow I want to test shoot. He plops a rest on it, and grabs a handful of arrows, any length , size who knows what...sooooo in the range I go (only me in there!), well it couldnt have been more than 5 mins, he comes in and says , ok you been here long enough......well let me tell you......I told him where to put that bow in no uncertain terms! Wont never go back! But so many uneducated archery folks go there and THINK they are getting pro service and it is a JOKE!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

My closest shop charges $8 to shoot for an hour.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Rooster-1961 said:


> Kate says to contact them with questions. I have contacted them on 2 or 3 different ocassions and they have never returned my PM's or emails to [email protected]. All I want to know is there any dealers in the Kentucky area.
> 
> Maybe some of you know if there are any dealers in the Kentucky area?


Yep me too, I've never got and answer from them either. And even though the BowTech don’t suit me it still would buy a BowTech if they where the only choice, elite's tribute copy is ugly!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

PeterM said:


> Yep me too, I've never got and answer from them either. And even though the BowTech don’t suit me it still would buy a BowTech if they where the only choice, elite's tribute copy is ugly!


So you've held and personally seen one? How do you know it is a "copy" and that it is "ugly"?

Just curious......


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

If you dont like their bows in the first place why bother calling them? just so you can jump on em for not returning calls ... if only people who were interested called maybe they could devote more time to actual perspective customers... dont waste their time or ours....


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Geoff. We'll have to agree to disagree on this one a bit, but that's why America is America...:wink: 



baldmountain said:


> Places like Borders, Barnes and Noble and amazon.com have pretty much killed off the small bookshop, but people are reading more books now than ever before. Times have changed and the archery distribution system needs to change with it. If we continue to support the outmoded system we have now archery will continue to decline. Have a look at the number of people who shot this weekend with us. It was a well attended shoot, but I bet there weren't 50 people total.


I honestly do not think we can compare the two---being an archery technician is very similar to other professions, (not reading of them) and much like carpentry, mechanics, computer repair, etc, there are forums and whatnot out there so the average Joe can do basic repairs and feel good about themselves for trying. Some even take it to the next level and buy a full array of tools to help them do their work. I say that's fine and power to them and i do some stuff myself in this regard, but am not disillusioned either. I also see that much like carpentry, mechanics, etc, many times do it yourselfers get in over their heads, and this is where the Pro shop ("true" Pro shop, not hackerville) thus becomes invaluable because they are up to date on tuning, reapirs, etc. "True" pro shops take their jobs seriously because it is their livlihood just the same as every other job field---we earn a living from it. Many think this is unnecessary tho, or that we shouldn't be allowed to do this for some reason--- but make no mistake at the end of the day I guarantee that a "true" pro shop works just as hard as anyone out there to earn their money. I think the rub we are seeing here from end users comes from those who have been in contact with those hack shops who came around thinking it would be a great thing to open a part time shop and hang out with their friends, etc. and get stuff cheap and/or free. Problem is that once they opened they quickly found out that it was WORK and if they weren't catering to their so-called friends they were quickly gone. Nature of the beast in this industry, and yes, there are many shops out there that are less than 'savvy' unfortunately. But by killing off the rest of the good shops I don't think that will improve anything to be honest. JMHO.



baldmountain said:


> P.S. I've been to Kevin's shop. He's one of the few that I'd let work on my bow.


I sincerely appreciate that Geoff, thanks.

Next---- 

Myk-

The main reason alot of people buy over the net is simply convenience or cheaper prices. That's it. Many items are bought by bowhunters who pull their equipment out a week before the season and whip two arrows and hit the woods, with a bow that is either setup incorrectly or too long of a drawlength, etc because they bought it without having anyone set it up correctly. I work on all kinds of $200 junk or mismatched stuff coming from god-knows-where and honestly this is not what I want to see the sport of archery develop into, some kind of fast-food type deal, drive in grab a bow out the door and into a stand. Makes no sense.. My feeling is that if one does not have enough time to get setup correctly and enjoy the sport, then they don't have enough time.....box stores and internet desktop sales only serve as enablers to this type of lifestyle, and without affiliated local pro shops and shooting ranges any youth who buys a bow and can't hit squat with it because it isn't setup right will quickly dump it and move on to something easier than Archery. It's all about "easier" nowadays, and if people realize that if they cater to their local shops and get setup correctly locally then life as well as their enjoyment of the sport will be enhanced, and local exposure to others in their own community will also remain intact and future generations can enjoy the same outlets that you do today.

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but hey, everyone else did.:tongue:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

a snow cone salesman in hell will have equal success to a bow salesman with no competition within a hundred miles .. you think its a good idea for one guy to have every major and a few lesser bow lines tied up purely to quell competition?


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Hi Geoff. We'll have to agree to disagree on this one a bit, but that's why America is America...:wink:


No problem. Although I'm not sure we are in complete disagreement.



Pinwheel 12 said:


> Nature of the beast in this industry, and yes, there are many shops out there that are less than 'savvy' unfortunately. But by killing off the rest of the good shops I don't think that will improve anything to be honest. JMHO.


I don't want to kill off any shops. What I want is people to understand that we have a broken marketplace that is causing people to not bother with archery because it's too much of a PITA to start.

I'm not sure if it's because I'm turning into an old curmudgeon, or too many bad experiences dealing with salespeople, or too much time typing into internet boards, or just too many rude people in general, but I'm getting to the point where I don't want to intereact with anyone but my circle of close friends. Even more so when it comes to buying stuff. The success of places like amazon.com and the internet in general makes me think that I'm not alone.

This seclusionism is causing people to stop participating in friendly sports. Sports where you meet and have a good time with a group of other people. Heck, around here it is getting hard to find anyone to play a round of golf with or go fishing with.

Having said that I have to admit I really enjoy going to the club to shoot a few arrows with the guys and shooting a tournament last Sunday was the highlight of my week.



Pinwheel 12 said:


> I sincerely appreciate that Geoff, thanks.


Any time.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Lot’s of bow companies don’t sell over the internet don’t see why Elite would be criticized for being one of them..

I don’t know what’s taking so long It’s not like it’s the 1st, 2nd , or 3rd start up company the co-owner has been involved with . But then again when you have to put so many hooks in the water bait the eager fishies I guess it takes a while to reel them all in.

Archery is getting to be a crazy industry to be sure. Frankly I don’t see the traditional Ma and Pa’s being around much longer. I agree It stinks that the small guy can’t get volume pricing but then again those that get volume pricing ( box stores) tend to pass those savings on to the consumers as well. Everybody takes advantage of that some how some way in there life. Just sucks when what goes around comes around to take a nibble out of your own wallet.

As land get’s leased up and opportunities get to be less and less to hunt the final death blow will come to the small time shop once and for all. Box stores will start to feel it some as well but being as diversified as they are they will still rake in the cash ..

Archery’s only hope is to make it as recreational as well as sporting. This is were the small time shop can make a difference. Kind of like a gym .. Somebody is always going to need a place to work out even if you can order up a treadmill off E-Bay. 

Why archery still takes place in the swamps and dusty basements of crumbling warehouses across the county is beyond me. The shop owners that turns it into something as elite, upscale and social as a country club for golf might just have it made. And just like the “county club” there can be a pro shops in them as well. However most of the revenues don’t come from the “pro shops” in these country clubs do they? Participation, memberships, seminars and events are how these places make there money.

Yep country club feel at average mans pricing with a pro shop for a little sales and service to boot… That’s the future… See Cabelas’s compete with that


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't believe I read all this. It is obvious some shops really don't cut it and eventually they should be out of business. I support my shop because of the 3-D etc. that they do that otherwise would not happen and also because I am new to the sport and don't have Jerry, Dave Nowlin or Bohunter next door to show me the ropes etc. I own a small business and compete with Wally's daily. It is tough, but I can make decisions to help folks a whole lot faster than they can and also try new things. It is a never ending battle. I like Bowtech's boonie program and Elite seem's to have a similiar option. I am waiting on an independent test result on Elite's bows....That will determine sales and word of mouth on AT makes a difference just ask Crackers.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Local Pro shops are the backbone of the sport. Without them, we are done. And I'm saying this not just because I own one, but rather because I can see through the BS surrounding the cutomers' gripes---they want to save a buck, or have a hair across their butt about so and so dealer--- so don't go to them! But, please support a local shop in your area, because if you think they are ALL bad, chances are you might want to look in a mirror instead.
> 
> Everyone wonders why the sport is dwindling, and why the pie is getting smaller and smaller---answer is that there is no Archery exposure in local communities to speak of, and no pro shops left for people to go to with all of the box stores driving them out. What, Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc big box stores are going to give everyone in ALL communities a place to go and shoot, and have their equipment professionally worked on? Course not! So, if we pull the remaining Pro shops outta the mix on top of that we are right back to the beginning of this thread with no place to buy locally, right? Vicious circle... The ONLY way to increase Archery's popularity is to maintain the Pro shops's exposure of the sport in all local communities. Sure we can also give more and help out more at Sportmans' clubs, etc, but if anyone feels they can easily do without a local shop or shooting range then IMHO you are helping to speed up our sports' demise, rather than it's future. . . .


I really have to disagree with this assesment of why archery is declining. I feel that most pro-shops ARE the problem with the decline in archery. Most local pro shops stock 99% hunting stuff from camouflage bows to every piece of junk ever "developed" to kill deer with. Other then a few bow brands this is the self-safe stuff Dick's, Cabelas, and Wal-Mart carry.

If I am a single mother who's child expresses an interest in archery (say through the NASP) and I take my child who is not and never will be a hunter to a pro shop and all they have is hunting stuff . . . well . . . chances are they are going to give up and go do something else. 

Now I am first and foremost a bowhunter. And I will admit that bowhunting is still the vast majority of "archery" sales in the US. But look at the numbers hunting and bowhunting is declining at an alarming rate. While dealers are moaning about declining sales they are doing NOTHING to open up other avenues of sales for themselves. 

As important as all of us archers think bow tuning, and having an expert readily availale are, I gaurantee you that thousands of deer are killed every year with bows that have never seen a bow press, probably have a frayed string, and are so out of time you would cringe the moment you pulled it back. 

The future of archery is in the archery community. Go to your archery club and VOLUNTEER! If the manufacturers REALLY want to help out their own future they should make sure archery clubs stay in business. Archery clubs typically own grounds that require taxes, buildings that require heat and maitenance, and they need insurance. Most clubs are probably either in the red already or barely in the black. 

As clubs disappear exactly where will archers go to shoot? So next time you watch bullriding and see a Bowtech sign or watch racing and see a car with a Mathews sticker on the front remember that manufacturer just put a pot full of bucks into some other sport. I think overall internet sales vs. pro shops is a moot point.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> I really have to disagree with this assesment of why archery is declining. I feel that most pro-shops ARE the problem with the decline in archery. Most local pro shops stock 99% hunting stuff from camouflage bows to every piece of junk ever "developed" to kill deer with. Other then a few bow brands this is the self-safe stuff Dick's, Cabelas, and Wal-Mart carry.


Pete--Reason being is that there are approximately 3 million bowhunters in the USA versus 20,000-40,000 serious target archers. Thus many retailers target the larger market, straightforward business tactic. Target archery is at best a true "niche" market in the USA, but I agree that it would benefit us all if shops were to cater to both markets. Unfortunately we will not ever see that as many only wish to cater to the "safe" market that you mentioned.




Mr. October said:


> Now I am first and foremost a bowhunter. And I will admit that bowhunting is still the vast majority of "archery" sales in the US. But look at the numbers hunting and bowhunting is declining at an alarming rate. While dealers are moaning about declining sales they are doing NOTHING to open up other avenues of sales for themselves.


Numbers are not declining in bowhunting in the USA, tho they are not gaining at what they used to admittedly. Number of bowhunting license sales did go up slightly in 2005 however. Local dealerships are moaning because it is getting increasingly tougher to keep the doors open when pitted against the large box stores who receive huge price breaks across the board from manufacturers. Niche markets can help, but only to an extent too. Wonder why the dealer attendance was down significantly (49%) at the ATA show? Sure maybe some of it it was with location being in Atlanta, but there are simply less dealers who can afford to go nowadays because they are busy trying to compete with the large conglomerates. Manufacturers need to wake up IMHO on this before it is too late and they find themselves all fighting for three tractor trailer loads of stuff going to the three largest box stores and that's it..




Mr. October said:


> The future of archery is in the archery community. Go to your archery club and VOLUNTEER! If the manufacturers REALLY want to help out their own future they should make sure archery clubs stay in business. Archery clubs typically own grounds that require taxes, buildings that require heat and maitenance, and they need insurance. Most clubs are probably either in the red already or barely in the black.


Exactly correct and a very honorable thought, but many are simply too busy to bother with any type of volunteering in todays world and thus only a few continue to do the work. It is all about exposure and participation tho, so if you have an Archery club nearby but no place locally to buy bows/arrows and/or get them serviced, then what good is the club anyway? Oh wait, maybe one of the guys with the most knowledge at the club itself could, dare we say it--- "open up a shop"?! They certainly are not going to do everything for free, and shouldn't be expected to. And honestly we cannot be as arrogant as that to think that we could all handle our own tuning or repairs on everyones' bows. So where does that honestly leave us with no local shops?



Mr. October said:


> As clubs disappear exactly where will archers go to shoot?


They won't. That simple. They will do something else, or shoot in their backyard a week before the season-- but isolation doesn't help the sport either. So with no shops, there will soon be no clubs. With no clubs, there is no local participation. With no participation, there are no future equipment sales. And with no future equipment sales, manufacturers belly up and there will soon be no sport. Worst case scenario, yes, but the writing is on the wall IMO.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*complicated issue*

With the advent of the internet it has become a lot easier to get information on archery products in general. IMHO bows have become easier to work on because of string material and advancements in machining and to a lesser degree cam designs. 

I used to upgrade my bow every year because something new came out that was really better than last years product. Now I think the line has blurred and bows that are a couple of years old perform almost as well as new ones. As bow manufacturers continue to produce high quality products demand will decrease for new products. This year I'm going to buy a new bow and make a few real good deals to some up and coming bowhunters in my area on my older equipment. For most of them they couldn't afford to buy these bows new much less the accessories that equal about half the cost on a new bow. My guess is that these youngster's will keep these bows for years to come and shoot a boat load of arrows through them. 

In the end if all of us who love this sport made an effort to get 5 young people involved in archery/bowhunting we'll go along way toward preserving archery for the next generation. As someone mentioned earlier shooting a bow can be very intimadating to start with and having good equipment tune well goes along way toward keeping someone interested.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Numbers are not declining in bowhunting in the USA, tho they are not gaining at what they used to admittedly. Number of bowhunting license sales did go up slightly in 2005 however. Local dealerships are moaning because it is getting increasingly tougher to keep the doors open when pitted against the large box stores who receive huge price breaks across the board from manufacturers. Niche markets can help, but only to an extent too. Wonder why the dealer attendance was down significantly (49%) at the ATA show? Sure maybe some of it it was with location being in Atlanta, but there are simply less dealers who can afford to go nowadays because they are busy trying to compete with the large conglomerates. Manufacturers need to wake up IMHO on this before it is too late and they find themselves all fighting for three tractor trailer loads of stuff going to the three largest box stores and that's it..


License figures are a poor judge of true hunting numbers. I suppose it depends on where you look. 

In Pennsylvania for example hunter numbers are down. I know many that bought licenses but didn't hunt and certainly didn't buy any equipment. However, bowhunting license sales went up because they added crossbows as a legal bowhunting weapon in many parts of the state. But the guys buying crossbows aren't going to sustain the archery industry. Most are one-and-done. Nothin' wrong with that. There's lots of guys that have only ever bought one deer rifle too. (Me included.)

The fact of the matter is there is less time and money available for hunting and, especially in the East fewer and fewer places to hunt. 

I guess the point I was trying to make is that if you are going to bill yourself as an archery shop you should stock archery equipment and not just hunting equipment. At least have someone vaguely familiar with non-hunting forms of archery. 

Our club holds three big Star FITA events every year. Each draws 150+ shooters. These are by far our biggest events. If you take every 10 archers in those events 1 of them may be a hunter. (I've been asked "Why do you have all those pins on your sight"?) Now, I agree that currently, this is a small part of the market. But these people are doing all their own bow work now because I can assure you NOBODY at any of the local shops (aside from Lancaster) knwo anything about tuning an olympic style recurve. Most of them don't even know how to string a recurve.

So if you are a Mom who's kid shot the NASP program and would like to learn more about target archery you trundle off to the local pro shop where there are a bunch of 70 lb. camo bows, camo arrows, broad-heads, a whole aisle of smelly liquid, and a bunch of camo clothing but not a youth target bow to be seen . . . what do you do? You take your kid to soccer practice and encourage them to do something else with their time.

Meanwhile, Joe Proshop owner complains because Wal-Mart is selling Tinks #69 for .50 less them him. They can't compete with the box stores so sell archery stuff and sell it well. Pro shops should make their own market by having shooting ranges and offering leagues for all sorts of archery that they then know how to support.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm glad to see that you are supporting the mom and pop archery stores. Like RK said if the mom and pop stores go all that will be left is the big k-mart or cabelas stores, and would they really be supporting the sport of archery, no, they are more interested in their stocks than teaching a kid how to shoot.
Support your local mom and pop stores, yep it may cost you another 20 bucks or more, but in the long run you will be doing the sport a favor.
just my opinion.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Pro Shops*

I do have a pro shop close by that on occasion i use his services. I buy little things like nocks and maybe a vane or 2. BUT as a working father i just cant afford his bow prices. Every da gone bow he sells is up wards of 650.00 or more. So you figure in the cost of sights,arrows,stabilizer,.....so on. How in gods name can a blue collar guy afford it. Ive seen fellas walk out dropping $1000.00 plus on archery gear! Thats what can kill a sport! I dont care what your argument is. If the ordinary family man cant get started in the sport how can it possible survive.


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay, I'm confused. if Elite cannot be sold over the internet, why are dealers offering to sell to AT members through this forum. Isn't that selling over the internet?


----------



## razortecg2 (Mar 20, 2005)

wow some of you guys kill me... would you like to see elite send there bows out before they have everything perfect it is a new company and if they start sending bows out before they got everything perfect and have problems with there bows off the start what do you think would happen?? iam glad to see they are pro shop series bows keep the little guys in bussiness..would you like some guys at bass pro or gander mountain set up a 600 hunderd dollar bow not me!!!! i was at gander mountain and was interested in test shooting a browning illusion and they said i couldnt it didnt have a rest on it... then my brother bought a new peep site so they pressed the bow without taking the spilt limb savers off week later it started to splinterd where the limb saver is i wish elite the best of luck


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

I am confused, too. Elite can sell via the net, until the dealers get running, but a dealer can't? That is absurd. I also do not like the fact that I have sent Elite 4 different emails that were not answered....maybe an alternative, until they get things worked out, would be to let dealers sell bows outside of their areas until a specific date....you know, e commerce until the network is set up....oh, my bad, they are already doing e commerce, until the network is set up... they are just doing a poor job at it and keeping all the markup...


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I'd like to say just ONE simple thing here fellas You folks are arguing over a bow *NO ONE *has _held_, _shot_ or even _seen_ I hope Kevin and Kate do well. Please don't get me wrong. But everyone here is kinda getting fired up over??????? I think we need to wait until people start getting these. Hopefully this year:wink:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Waaaa, waaaaa, waaaaaaa
i've never heard so many cry babies.
good things come to those who wait.
you wonder why the next generation of students are so "fill my need now" mentality - way to go adults, great role model!

Keep the standard Kate. If you really want the bow, tell your dealer to give them a looksy. Remember 90% of sales come through accessories.


----------



## DJF (Dec 12, 2005)

I can only speak for me, but anytime I have called in the past two weeks,I have always had someone answer the phone at EliteArchery and after that have been very pleasent to answer my questions. I call between 8AM and 4PM Pacific Time. If anyone has a question or has a complaint about this company then give them a call and let them know your concerns. From what I have witnessed about this company is that they are trying to do there best in everything that they are doing,I know from the outside we sometimes do not realize every little step there is in getting a company going and making sure that a HIGH quality product is all assembled before shipping. Like I said before, if it takes them a week or two more to get it all right then I will try my best to wait it out.(But hey guys hurry it up with them bows ) :wink:


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

Based on what I have heard, I will pick up the phone, next time I want to get a hold of Elite and skip the email! Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Rooster-1961 said:


> Kate says to contact them with questions. I have contacted them on 2 or 3 different ocassions and they have never returned my PM's or emails to [email protected]. All I want to know is there any dealers in the Kentucky area.
> 
> Maybe some of you know if there are any dealers in the Kentucky area?


You need to call and speak with Donna in sales. I called twice last week, Megan answered on 2 rings and transfered me to Donna. No problem at all getting to speak with someone. Donna can answer your questions for you.


----------

